# AMD überrascht mit Gewinn im 2 Quartal 2012



## Rollora (20. Juli 2012)

*AMD überrascht mit Gewinn im 2 Quartal 2012*

Gute Nachrichten vom kleineren CPU Hersteller AMD:
Nach einer Umsatzwarnung (andere Usernews) haben viele schon befürchtet, es käme einer Gewinnwarnung gleich und man mache wieder einen Verlust.
Doch dem ist nicht so: 
im 2. Quartal 2012 machte AMD einen Umsatz von 1.4 Milliarden $ und je nachdem wie man es sortiert einen Nettogewinn, den ich in dem Fall im O-Ton wiedergebe:


> Non-GAAP net income came up to $46 million ($0.06 EPS), while the GAAP  (Government Accepted Accountability Practices) net income was reported  to the tune of 37 million dollars ($0.05 EPS) on operating income of $77  million.


Nach all den Rückschlägen (Bulldozer, diverse Verschiebungen (Prozess, Architekturen))und Abgängen ist dies eine Gute Nachricht, dass trotz alledem man es geschafft hat operativ positiv zu bleiben, offensichtlich haben die Umstrukturierungsmaßnamen erfolg. 
Die Letzten Quartale im direkten Vergleich zu Intel und Nvidia (wers detaillierter will, auf "Quelle2" klicken, 3d Center oder auf die News auf der Main warten)
Q1 2012, Umsatz, Gewinn, (Operativ)

AMD:1590 -590 (-580) 
Intel:12906 2738 (3810)
Nvidia:925 60 (?)
Q2 2012, Umsatz, Gewinn, (Operativ)
AMD:1590 -590 (-580) 



Intel
12906 2738 (3810) 
Nvidia hat noch keine Zahlen bekannt gegeben.

Eigene Meinung:Hoffentlich bleibt es so und AMD kann in einigen Jahren (alles andere anzunehmen, also dass man schon nächstes Jahr wieder auf Augenhöhe ist im Desktopmarkt, wäre Unsinn) wieder richtig angreifen, ich liebe knappe Benchmarkschlachten und ordentlich Tempo bei der CPU Entwicklung.

Quelle: AMD Surprises Investors, Posts a Profit for Second Quarter 2012 - Bright Side Of News*
Quelle 2: http://www.3dcenter.org/news/amd-qu...g-beim-umsatz-aber-dennoch-mit-kleinem-gewinn


----------



## almfeg (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD überrascht mit Gewinn im 2 Quartal 2012*



Rollora schrieb:


> Hoffentlich bleibt es so und AMD kann in einigen Jahren (alles andere anzunehmen, also dass man schon nächstes Jahr wieder auf Augenhöhe ist im Desktopmarkt, wäre Unsinn) wieder richtig angreifen.



dem schließ ich mich an


----------



## Balthar (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD überrascht mit Gewinn im 2 Quartal 2012*

Wünschenswert wäre es in jedem Fall, auch ich habe seit mehr als 15 Jahren CPU´s und Grafikkarten von AMD gehabt. 
Momentan ist die Differenz jedoch einfach zu groß (im CPU Segment) daher werde ich in den nächsten Monaten auch nach Intel wechseln...


----------



## BikeRider (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD überrascht mit Gewinn im 2 Quartal 2012*

Das klingt doch gar nicht mal so schlecht.
Da kann es ja nur wieder aufwärts gehen.
Ich hoffe auch, dass AMD Leiszungsmäßig zu Intel wieder aufschließen kann.
Spätestens nächstes Jahr steht bei mir ein neuer Rechner an und bei diesen Vorsprung von Intel könnte mein nächstes System eine Intel-CPU beinhalten.


----------



## ViP94 (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD überrascht mit Gewinn im 2 Quartal 2012*

Wenn ich mich aber nicht schwer irre, ist AMD schon länger operativ positiv, nur die Abschreibungen an Globalfoundries haben immer für Verluste gesorgt.
Verbessert mich wenn ich mich irre.


----------



## Citynomad (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD überrascht mit Gewinn im 2 Quartal 2012*

Auch wenn sie Gewinn machen... 40mio Gewinn sind für die Größe des KOnzerns und den Umsatz ein Witz. Ich möchte nicht wissen mit wieviel man noch bei Banken o.ä. in der Kreide steht. Und von 40mio Gewinn jährlich (einfach angenommen es bleibt dabei), kann man die Forschung auch nicht weiter ankurbeln.


----------



## Locuza (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD überrascht mit Gewinn im 2 Quartal 2012*



Citynomad schrieb:


> Auch wenn sie Gewinn machen... 40mio Gewinn sind für die Größe des KOnzerns und den Umsatz ein Witz. Ich möchte nicht wissen mit wieviel man noch bei Banken o.ä. in der Kreide steht. Und von 40mio Gewinn jährlich (einfach angenommen es bleibt dabei), kann man die Forschung auch nicht weiter ankurbeln.


 Jedenfalls mehr, als wenn man Rote Zahlen schreibt. ; )


----------



## Rollora (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD überrascht mit Gewinn im 2 Quartal 2012*



ViP94 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich aber nicht schwer irre, ist AMD schon länger operativ positiv, nur die Abschreibungen an Globalfoundries haben immer für Verluste gesorgt.
> Verbessert mich wenn ich mich irre.


Was anderes steht ja auch nicht in der News, nur nach der Warnung vor einigen Tagen, ist man halt jetzt positiv überrascht. Zumal es völlig egal ist ob man theoretisch schon länger positiv wäre - wichtig is was am Ende auf der Rechnung steht. Zumindest kurzfristig


----------



## Fireb0ng (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD überrascht mit Gewinn im 2 Quartal 2012*

Finde ich gut, vielleicht erholt sich AMD richtig und knallt Intel mal eine vor den Bug (sagt ein Intel Only user)
Wird aber nur Wunschdenken bleiben.

Hoffen wir mal das AMD so stabil bleibt das es von Intel nicht ganz vertrieben wird.


----------



## Nokia N97mini (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD überrascht mit Gewinn im 2 Quartal 2012*

Ich Hoffe, das sie den markt überstehen. und weitere Jahre bestehen bleiben .


----------



## noghry (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD überrascht mit Gewinn im 2 Quartal 2012*

Das wünschen wir uns doch alle, oder. Den nur durch Konkurrenz geht es mit den Entwicklungen auch wirklich weiter.


----------



## RuhigeHand (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD überrascht mit Gewinn im 2 Quartal 2012*

Kein Ahnung wie ihr aus der News was positives rauslesen könnt. Im Vergleich zum Vorjahr ist der Umsatz um 11% und der Gewinn um 39% gefallen, positiv ist es nur wenn man noch schlechtere Zahlen erwartet hat, allerdings ist der Kurs der AMD-Aktie auch um 3 % gesunken.  Sehr schade um AMD aber das "Konzept" geht im Moment nicht auf.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD überrascht mit Gewinn im 2 Quartal 2012*



noghry schrieb:


> Das wünschen wir uns doch alle, oder. Den nur durch Konkurrenz geht es mit den Entwicklungen auch wirklich weiter.


 
Richtig, denn Konkurrenz belebt den Markt, das Geschäft und die Entwicklung. Denn zur Zeit ist die Entwicklung nicht richtig vorangegangen, denn AMD hat kein Geld zum entwickeln ---> Brauch Intel nicht großartig entwickeln, da die Konkurrenz fehlt.


----------



## Locuza (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD überrascht mit Gewinn im 2 Quartal 2012*



RuhigeHand schrieb:


> Kein Ahnung wie ihr aus der News was positives rauslesen könnt. Im Vergleich zum Vorjahr ist der Umsatz um 11% und der Gewinn um 39% gefallen, positiv ist es nur wenn man noch schlechtere Zahlen erwartet hat, allerdings ist der Kurs der AMD-Aktie auch um 3 % gesunken.  Sehr schade um AMD aber das "Konzept" geht im Moment nicht auf.


Kleine Ergänzung:
 Im Q2 2011 hat AMD 1,574 Milliarden US-Dollar Umsatz erzielt und 61 Millionen Gewinn gemacht (105 operativ). 
Im Q2 2012............. 1410 Milliarden US-Dollar Umsatz (-10,4%)...37 Millionen Gewinn (-39,4%)   (77 operativ ). 

Man sieht leider schon, dass AMD viel mehr Gewinn eingebüßt hat, als Umsatzzahlen, aber bei AMD fließen irgendwie immer Zahlungen, wo ich schon gar nicht mehr weiß, wie man die ganzen Monate davor vergleichen soll. AMDs CPU Produkte sind aber extrem schwach, Intel hat gut zugelegt, Trinity ist praktisch nicht anwesend gewesen und viele weitere Dinge, lassen eigentlich eine logische Bestätigung der Zahlen zu, aber dennoch ist alles so verwirrend.
Ich glaube aber auch, Grund zum Jubeln das AMD da mit Gewinn raus gekommen ist, gibt es auch nicht wirklich.


----------



## GoldenMic (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD überrascht mit Gewinn im 2 Quartal 2012*

Gute Zahlen hin oder her, am Ende möchte man sich Intel einfach nicht mehr stellen. Daher ist auch zunächst nicht zu erwarten das man sich wieder CPU-Leistungsschlachten liefern wird. Sonst hätte die ganze Umstrukturierung keinen Sinn gehabt wenn man wieder in das Feld zurückgeht und wieder Minus macht.


----------



## Medcha (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD überrascht mit Gewinn im 2 Quartal 2012*

AMD überrascht irgendwie immer. Damals mit dem Thunderbird und der Athlon64 Serie und dann mit Bulldozer in andere Richtung... Komischer Laden. Aber meiner funzt, nur wird es wohl der letzte AMD Prozessor für längere Zeit sein. Der nächste ("geplantes" Upgrade 2013) kann ja nur von Intel kommen. Mir egal was bei mir läuft, das Wort "läuft" ist entscheidend. 
Ich bleibe dabei, die jetzigen Prozzis von Intel sind Super schnell und da ich gerne daddel, und da wird eh immer mehr von der GPU erledigt, reicht das wohl auch ohne Konkurrenz für die nächsten 2-4 Jahre, um P/L-mäßig OK zu sein. Mache mir da wenig Sorgen. Wie wir Ende des Jahrzehnts daddeln, weiß man ja noch nicht, aber es deutet darauf hin, dass die PC Plattform so nicht ewig existiert. Dieses "Konkurrenzproblem" 
Ex-INTEL vs. AMD sehe ich daher locker. 

Und ein Gutes hat der Niedergang AMDs doch: ein alberner Flamewar weniger. Da werden sich einige Fanboys was Neues suchen müssen, nen Müslihersteller oder der Staatlichen Fachschule für Schiffschaukelbremsen oder so...


----------



## Do Berek (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD überrascht mit Gewinn im 2 Quartal 2012*

Bin seit einiger Zeit AMD User und hoffe auch alles beste.Noch reicht mein X6,aber mal sehen wie lang noch...Hoffentlich gehts mit Vishera langsam aber dennoch wieder nach oben


----------



## Norisk699 (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD überrascht mit Gewinn im 2 Quartal 2012*

Gute News... die Börse reagiert auf die Zahlen jedoch vollkommen anders. 
Habe den Bericht selbst noch nicht gelesen/analysiert aber scheinbar sind die Zahlen im Ganzen dennoch alles andere als positiv...

derzeit - 13,8 % (!!!) an der NYSE und somit neuer Fast-Tiefpunkt erreicht wenn man die Kurse der letzten 3 Jahre heranzieht...


----------



## kampfschaaaf (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD überrascht mit Gewinn im 2 Quartal 2012*

Trotzdem gute Neuigkeiten von AMD - Danke.
MfG kampfschaaaf


----------



## Soulflyflyhigh (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD überrascht mit Gewinn im 2 Quartal 2012*

Ansonsten,ja nun besser als komplett rote zahlen.....


----------



## Pokerclock (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD überrascht mit Gewinn im 2 Quartal 2012*

Die Herren beruhigen sich jetzt bitte und kramen keine uralten Geschichten (die ohnehin OT sind) über Sockel aus. Persönliche Angriffe sind bitte zu unterlassen.

*B2T*


----------



## Jan565 (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD überrascht mit Gewinn im 2 Quartal 2012*

Gute Nachricht! Hoffentlich geht der Trend weiter und AMD erholt sich von den Rückschlägen der letzten Zeit. Der Llano war ein voller erfolg, die BD Server CPU´s sind auch gelungen und man kann nur hoffen das es weiter geht damit. 

Mehr Konkurrenz kommt uns als endkunden besser.


----------



## Locuza (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD überrascht mit Gewinn im 2 Quartal 2012*



Jan565 schrieb:


> Gute Nachricht! Hoffentlich geht der Trend weiter und AMD erholt sich von den Rückschlägen der letzten Zeit. Der Llano war ein voller erfolg, die BD Server CPU´s sind auch gelungen und man kann nur hoffen das es weiter geht damit.
> 
> Mehr Konkurrenz kommt uns als endkunden besser.


 Der Trend ist (wenn man die bisherigen Quartale vergleicht), dass AMD weniger Umsatz als sonst gemacht hat und deutlich weniger Gewinn, als üblich. Ist das ein positiver Trend?
Es ist schwer eindeutig zu beurteilen, aber AMDs Lage war noch nie positiv. 
Der Llano war leider kein voller Erfolg (Keine OEM-Durchdringung) , die BD Server CPUs konnten auch keine nennenswerte Markenanteile gewinnen, außer beim Zwangskauf von Cray, weil sie eben wegen Hypertransport an AMD gekettet sind, welche sich mittlerweile aber auch von Hypertransport loslösen, damit dann schön Intel-CPUs einwandern können. 
Intel zieht währenddessen mehr nach, als AMD vor, ist ja auch kein Problem wenn der Konkurrent ständig um mehrere Monate sein Produkt verschiebt und deutlich weniger Ressourcen hat. 

AMD wird wohl einfach kein Befreiungsschlag gelingen, sie werden immer klein gehalten werden.


----------



## fire2002de (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD überrascht mit Gewinn im 2 Quartal 2012*

selbst wenn sie nur aufschließen können wäre das schon ein Riesen Gewinn für alle!


----------



## Rollora (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD überrascht mit Gewinn im 2 Quartal 2012*



Locuza schrieb:


> Der Trend ist (wenn man die bisherigen Quartale vergleicht), dass AMD weniger Umsatz als sonst gemacht hat und deutlich weniger Gewinn, als üblich. Ist das ein positiver Trend?
> Es ist schwer zu beurteilen, aber AMDs Lage war noch nie positiv.
> Der Llano war leider kein voller Erfolg, die BD Server CPUs konnten auch keine nennenswerte Markenanteile gewinnen, außer der Zwangskauf von Cray, weil die eben wegen Hypertransport an AMD gekettet sind, die sich mittlerweile aber auch von Hypertransport los lösen, damit dann schön Intel-CPUs einwandern werden.
> Intel zieht währenddessen mehr nach, als AMD vor, ist ja auch kein Problem, wenn der Konkurrent ständig um mehrere Monate sein Produkt verschiebt und deutlich weniger Ressourcen hat.
> ...


Mit dem letzten Satz stimme ich dir zu und Intel macht das leider auch verflucht intelligent. Außer es erfolgt bald mal ein großer Umbruch zu Software die von Grund auf auf 64Bit und 8threads+ optimiert wird bzw wenn auch "normale" software von den Shadern einer APU profitieren kann (was nicht unwahrscheinlich ist, weil man damit ja theoretisch Physik, KI uvm auch berechnen könnte, selbst wenn da noch eine dedizierte Grafikkarte zusätzlich im PC steckt.
Chancen gäbe es für AMD also doch noch viele, allerdings müsste sich die Software der Hardware anpassen und das kann dauern, schließlich hat AMD ja auch 64 Bit am Desktop vor fast 10 Jahren eingeführt und bis heute is nix davon zu spüren.
Ein Spiel, welches von Grundauf auf die Eigenheiten der Bulldozerarchitektur hin Entwickelt werden würde (8 Threads, diverse Besonderheiten der Architektur beachten und Flaschenhälse umgehen etc) und etwa den integrierten Grafikchip zukünftiger CPUs (ich vermute einfach mal AMD wird hier früher oder später nachziehen und auch in jeden Prozessor Grafikchips integrieren) für den "nebenkram" verwendet, so ist die Ausgangslage eine völlig neue. Lasst uns nicht vergessen, dass die Bulldozerarchitektur ebenso neu ist wie die CGN und es kann schon sein, dass da von Softwareseite noch einiges rausgeholt wird (+ AMD soll weiterhin optimieren was nur geht. Mehr IPCC bitte!!). Wenn es stimmt, dass die next gen Konsolen auf einen der Bulldozernachfolger setzen, werden wir das sehen.
Angenommen wir haben in ca 3-5 Jahren alle Prozessoren die 8 Cores haben + IGP dann könnte man mit dementsprechender Programmierung tatsächlich mal wieder einen riesenschritt bei der Performance machen: KI, Physik und besonders schöne Physikeffekte, Weltberechnung etc alles auf einem Chip und die GPU ist dann wirklich wieder nur für die Grafik da. 
Aber auch andere Programme könnten abseits des Multithreadings von der IGP stark profitieren, wie dies heute schon Browser, Photoshop etc machen.
Ironie dabei ist, dass der Wechsel von der bis heute traditionellen, normalen CPU Programmierung für Cores, zu einer Programmierung für APUs ausgerechnet Intel der Vorreiter werden könnte, der ja fast nur noch APUs verkauft.

Und zum ersten Satz: ich bin leider kein Finanzexperte, aber eventuell kommt ja vom Umsatz genau das weg, was früher dabei war aber auch die Abschreibungen dabei waren. Also ob der Umsatz von GF da auch ein wenig mit dabei war? Das würde den Verlust des Umsatzes erklären.
Aber umgekehrt steckt AMD ja in der Falle: die User hier mögen AMD ja wegen der günstigen Prozessorpreise. Und da kommen sie auch schwer wieder raus, denn hier wollen viele immer nur "billig billig billig" aber je billiger AMD wird, desto schlechter ist das ja für die und somit auch je mehr die User nach günstigeren AMD Preisen greifen. Man müsste ja die teuren Prozessoren von denen kaufen wollen


----------



## TempestX1 (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD überrascht mit Gewinn im 2 Quartal 2012*



Rollora schrieb:


> Ein Spiel, welches von Grundauf auf die Eigenheiten der Bulldozerarchitektur hin Entwickelt werden würde (8 Threads, diverse Besonderheiten der Architektur beachten und Flaschenhälse umgehen etc) und etwa den integrierten Grafikchip zukünftiger CPUs (ich vermute einfach mal AMD wird hier früher oder später nachziehen und auch in jeden Prozessor Grafikchips integrieren) für den "nebenkram" verwendet, so ist die Ausgangslage eine völlig neue.


Nur leider wird solche Entwicklungen auf dem PC ewig dauern.
Bei einer Konsole wo man nur eine (Grund-)Hardware hat wäre das kein Problem und man könnte den heutigen Spielen in Sachen Grafik und Programmierung extrem an Vorsprung bekommen.
Da aber im PC immer der mittlere Schnitt genommen wird aufgrund der vielen verschiedenen Konfigurationen bleibt viel Technikfortschritt unangetastet und man muss sich mit dem Mittelmaß zufrieden geben. Das sieht man schon an den Spielen die Entweder die CPU auslasten oder die GPU. Aber eine gute Balance immer nicht gegeben ist.
Aber mal schauen wie es mit der PS4 oder der XBox 8 aussieht.
Das einzige Manko an den Konsolen ist eben das diese mehrere Jahre dann von der Hardware unangetastet bleiben. Gut für Optimierungen und Tricks für die Entwickler, schlecht aber wenn die PC durchschnitts Spiele wieder einholen.


----------



## Locuza (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD überrascht mit Gewinn im 2 Quartal 2012*



Rollora schrieb:


> Mit dem letzten Satz stimme ich dir zu und Intel macht das leider auch verflucht intelligent. Außer es erfolgt bald mal ein großer Umbruch zu Software die von Grund auf auf 64Bit und 8threads+ optimiert wird bzw wenn auch "normale" software von den Shadern einer APU profitieren kann (was nicht unwahrscheinlich ist, weil man damit ja theoretisch Physik, KI uvm auch berechnen könnte, selbst wenn da noch eine dedizierte Grafikkarte zusätzlich im PC steckt.
> In wie fern wäre eine 64bit Fokussierung der Programme ein Vorteil für AMD? 8 Threads wohl ebenso, wenn so etwas benötigt wird oder in Fahrt kommt, dann ist Intel rechtzeitig nachgezogen
> Die du selber im letzten Absatz schon gesagt hast, auch Intel bietet CPUs mit iGPUs an und wird in Zukunft wohl komplett konkurrenzfähig sein, bevor oder während des Umbruchs, aber nicht danach.



Chancen gäbe es für AMD also doch noch viele, allerdings müsste sich die Software der Hardware anpassen und das kann dauern, schließlich hat AMD ja auch 64 Bit am Desktop vor fast 10 Jahren eingeführt und bis heute is nix davon zu spüren.
Chancen hat AMD eig. kaum. Intel hat über 80% der Marktanteile und die Softwareoptimierungen, das Geld uns sowieso alles auf seiner Seite. 




Rollora schrieb:


> Und zum ersten Satz: ich bin leider kein Finanzexperte, aber eventuell kommt ja vom Umsatz genau das weg, was früher dabei war aber auch die Abschreibungen dabei waren. Also ob der Umsatz von GF da auch ein wenig mit dabei war? Das würde den Verlust des Umsatzes erklären.
> Aber umgekehrt steckt AMD ja in der Falle: die User hier mögen AMD ja wegen der günstigen Prozessorpreise. Und da kommen sie auch schwer wieder raus, denn hier wollen viele immer nur "billig billig billig" aber je billiger AMD wird, desto schlechter ist das ja für die und somit auch je mehr die User nach günstigeren AMD Preisen greifen. Man müsste ja die teuren Prozessoren von denen kaufen wollen


 Zum Ende hin hatte AMD glaube ich weniger als 15% Anteil? Ich weiß es nicht genau, dass kann natürlich daher kommen, aber das wäre mir ebenfalls egal, mich stört eher die größere Kluft zwischen Umsatz und Gewinn. Sank der Umsatz um 10%, so tut es der Gewinn um ganze 40%. 
Ich glaube die User hier mögen AMD eher wegen der Underdog Sympathie.


----------



## Sativ (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD überrascht mit Gewinn im 2 Quartal 2012*

Ich nutze auch schon seit ein paar Jahren AMD-Prozessoren und bin eigentlich auch zufrieden, allerdings fällt es einem in letzter Zeit immer schwieriger AMD die Stange zu halten, da sie in vielen belangen doch deutlich schwächer sind. Z.T. versteh ich aber auch das Problem nicht. Die Llanos sind doch eigentlich super, die sind doch genau das, was der Ottonormalverwender (ohne Gaming) braucht. Niedriger Verbrauch, gut ausbalancierte Rechen- zu Grafikleistung. Warum haben die denn so wenig Erfolg? In Laptops sieht man die auch nicht oft, obwohl die doch eigentlich dafür optimal wären, oder?
Ich hatte mir auch sehr viel von den Bulldozer erhofft und war auch sehr enttäuscht als ich die ersten Tests lesen musst. Ich wünsche Intel, dass sie mal einen richtigen Flop rausbringen. Nicht, weil ich ein so großer AMD Fan bin, sondern, weil das dem Markt wahrscheinlich am besten täte. Und ich glaube ich spreche hier im Sinne von allen, wenn ich sage, dass niemand einen Marktmonopol will.
Aktuelle habe ich noch einen Phenom II X4 955BE und ich hoffe mal ganz stark, dass ich, wenn ich einen neuen brauche, wieder auf gute P/L Produkte von AMD hoffen kann. Sonst führt echt kein Weg um Intel herum.


----------



## Locuza (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD überrascht mit Gewinn im 2 Quartal 2012*



Sativ schrieb:


> Ich nutze auch schon seit ein paar Jahren AMD-Prozessoren und bin eigentlich auch zufrieden, allerdings fällt es einem in letzter Zeit immer schwieriger AMD die Stange zu halten, da sie in vielen belangen doch deutlich schwächer sind. Z.T. versteh ich aber auch das Problem nicht. Die Llanos sind doch eigentlich super, die sind doch genau das, was der Ottonormalverwender (ohne Gaming) braucht. Niedriger Verbrauch, gut ausbalancierte Rechen- zu Grafikleistung. Warum haben die denn so wenig Erfolg? In Laptops sieht man die auch nicht oft, obwohl die doch eigentlich dafür optimal wären, oder?
> Ich hatte mir auch sehr viel von den Bulldozer erhofft und war auch sehr enttäuscht als ich die ersten Tests lesen musst. Ich wünsche Intel, dass sie mal einen richtigen Flop rausbringen. Nicht, weil ich ein so großer AMD Fan bin, sondern, weil das dem Markt wahrscheinlich am besten täte. Und ich glaube ich spreche hier im Sinne von allen, wenn ich sage, dass niemand einen Marktmonopol will.
> Aktuelle habe ich noch einen Phenom II X4 955BE und ich hoffe mal ganz stark, dass ich, wenn ich einen neuen brauche, wieder auf gute P/L Produkte von AMD hoffen kann. Sonst führt echt kein Weg um Intel herum.


Ein Problem ist die OEM-Durchdringung. Wir wissen nichts über Verträge, genaue Stückzahlen, wie hoch die erwartende Nachfrage ist und die Vergünstigungen bei einer Großabnahme der Produkte und wie diese zu Intel stehen und ob die OEMs nicht auch Vorbehalte gegen AMD haben. AMD kann auch häufig nicht rechtzeitig liefern und Trinity tröpfelt auch nur so vor sich hin, laut HP hat AMD auch bisher keine A10-Angebote (Mobil) für den Euro-Raum vorgesehen. 
Intel bietet auch sehr gute P/L-Produkte an, auch wenn die GPU schwächer ist, dass interessiert wohl viele Konsumenten nicht und gerade bei der GPU erreicht Intel wenigstens ungefähr Llano Leistung und ist somit auch halbwegs "ausreichend". 
Aus rationaler Sicht führt kein Weg an Intel vorbei, aus ideologischer Sicht keiner an AMD.


----------



## Norisk699 (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD überrascht mit Gewinn im 2 Quartal 2012*



Locuza schrieb:


> Aus rationaler Sicht führt kein Weg an Intel vorbei, aus ideologischer Sicht keiner an AMD.


 
Der Spruch gefällt mir gut


----------



## Rollora (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD überrascht mit Gewinn im 2 Quartal 2012*



Locuza schrieb:


> Chancen hat AMD eig. kaum. Intel hat über 80% der Marktanteile und die Softwareoptimierungen, das Geld uns sowieso alles auf seiner Seite.


Wenn die Gerüchte stimmen, und man sowohl bei Xbox als auch bei PS4 auf AMD Prozessoren umsteigt dann kommt die Softwareoptimierung bei Spielen von allein.


----------



## Captainchaotika (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD überrascht mit Gewinn im 2 Quartal 2012*

Ich Hoffe das sie überleben, hab nähmlich noch 100 Aktien von denen


----------



## Locuza (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD überrascht mit Gewinn im 2 Quartal 2012*



Rollora schrieb:


> Wenn die Gerüchte stimmen, und man sowohl bei Xbox als auch bei PS4 auf AMD Prozessoren umsteigt dann kommt die Softwareoptimierung bei *Spielen* von allein.


Die Softwareoptimierung kommt ja auf den Konsolen logischerweise von alleine, doch was ist bei den PCs? 
Was machen die ganzen Leute, die keine AVX(2), XOP, FMA4(3) (Rest der ISA) fähige CPU haben? Dann werden wir den lustigen Fakt haben, dass man sich wieder am kleinsten Nenner für Ports orientieren muss und das werden diesmal ironischerweise die (älteren) PCs sein 
Man wird wahrscheinlich einen Port wieder nach beinahe alter Manier betreiben ( Natürlich bleibt der große Vorteil, dass wenigstens der Code Binärkompatibel ist) , ISAs und Anpassungen wieder ausklammern und ganz normal bzw. schlecht porten, damit es auf den meisten Rechnern läuft. Ich habe auch so meine starken Zweifel, dass die Anpassungen für "Bulldozer" erhalten bleiben und man den Spielecode mit einer CPUID-Erkennung ausstattet, welche dann überprüft, ob ein Bulldozer enthalten ist und dann für gewisse Rechenoperationen FMA4 und weitere Optimierungen verwendet. Natürlich wird der Code dann schon so geschrieben sein, dass er Bulldozerfreundlich ist, was schon sicher ein großer Vorteil sein wird, aber das wird AMD immer noch keine 40% IPC-Nachteil kompensieren können und 50 Watt einsparen. 
Weiter kommt das Problem, dass die PS4/Xbox720 bisweilen nicht 100% eine AMD-CPU enthalten werden (Xbox?) und sie speziell angepasste SoCs besitzen könnten, die eine Ähnlichkeit zur HSA nahen Plattform wie Kaveri haben oder selber  zum Großteil aus Kaveri-Teilen bestehen werden. Damit könnte Steamroller Einzug halten oder ein verbesserter Piledriver, kombiniert mit GCN und gemeinsamen Adressraum und CPU Pointers die nun auch die GPU verstehen wird. Was machen wir PC-Gamer dann? Bei Media-Markt die Bude einrennen, um einen Fusion-Chip zu kaufen? Wohl eher nicht und da wird eine Portierung wohl auch schon anstrengender, weil durch HSA könnten Algorithmen und Rechenmethoden folgen, die bei bisherigen Systemen viel zu ineffizient waren und viel zu lange Clockcycles hatten oder gar schlicht nicht möglich.
Ich war anfangs optimistisch, aber nach längerem Nachdenken bezweifle ich stark, dass wir oder AMD auf dem Markt deswegen große Vorteile erringen könnte. 
Für AMD wird es sicher toll sein und man schult eine Menge Personal, aber für die PC-Umgebungen bedeutet das wohl eher weniger, als man zuerst annimmt, besonders da Spiele nun auch nicht die vollkommene Welt sind .


----------



## Rollora (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD überrascht mit Gewinn im 2 Quartal 2012*

HHmmm vermutlich hast du recht, auch wenn ichs dir bzw AMD nicht wünsche 
Aber ja, Spiele haben nicht wiklich eine Bedeutung am PC Gesamtmarkt sind aber immerhin ein Anfang und wenn wir annehmen, dass man bei Spielen dann doch wieder so aufholt, sind zumindest mal 10% der Käufer von PCs (ich Schätze den PC Markt so ein, dass nur etwa 10% auf Spieler fallen, die restlichen 90% auf Büro und Arbeitspcs) wieder eher bei AMD als bei Intel sind.
Dann kommt noch Llano, Notebook etc hinzu also ein bisschen könnte es eben schon heflen beim Marktanteilausbau.


----------



## painbot (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD überrascht mit Gewinn im 2 Quartal 2012*

Schön zu hören .. nur hat AMD noch vor kurzem bekannt gegeben, dass man aus dem "Wettrennen" mit Intel aus dem Desktopmarkt aussteigen will.
Ich weiß nicht genau ob man sich nun auf APUs, den Servermarkt und GPUs konzentrieren will .. aber so in der Art klang das für mich.
Von daher denke ich, dass man in den nächsten 2-3 Jahren CPU-seitig leider noch nicht (wenn jemals wieder) zu Intel aufholen kann.
Aber mMn kann man im Moment sowieso nicht genau sagen ich welche Richtung sich der Markt entwickeln wird, ob x86 (PC) oder ARM (Smartphone/Tablet) oder Microsoft und openSource (Linux bzw Android, gekoppelt an die ARM-Entwicklung) .. irgendwie habe ich den Eindruck, als könnte sich schon bald so einiges im IT-Bereich gravierend verändern.


----------

